# Flipped The Axles



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our driveway is sloped at the bottom and the street has a pretty good swail to it, so the combination of the two makes for a very close fit when backing into our driveway. I have to hit it in just the right spot and the rear frame clears by less than an inch and I have to put a piece of plywood under the hitch head so it drags on that and not the driveway. Makes for a very frustrating exit and entry into the driveway.

Yesterday I took the trailer to the dealer and they flipped the axles to the underside of the springs raising the whole trailer about 4 inches. They also readjusted the hitch head for me. They did a very nice job splicing the brake wires, etc.

Now I've got about 4 inches clearance in the back of the trailer as well as the hitch head, slips in and out of the driveway with ease now







. I might have to get a triple entry step now, we're going camping tomorrow and we'll see how it works.

I'll post pics if anyones interested when I get a chance.

Mike


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Our driveway is sloped at the bottom and the street has a pretty good swail to it, so the combination of the two makes for a very close fit when backing into our driveway. I have to hit it in just the right spot and the rear frame clears by less than an inch and I have to put a piece of plywood under the hitch head so it drags on that and not the driveway. Makes for a very frustrating exit and entry into the driveway.
> 
> Yesterday I took the trailer to the dealer and they flipped the axles to the underside of the springs raising the whole trailer about 4 inches. They also readjusted the hitch head for me. They did a very nice job splicing the brake wires, etc.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Did you go to Garick RV to get the work done? How was their service Dept (if you did)?

Don


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Mike -

Let us know if you notice any additional sway. When I talked to the dealer, they said you might notice more viertical sway since you've raised the CG. I am also interested in doing this.

Ron


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll answer part of your question. Garick RV's service department is top notch if you ask me. I've had the 26RS back there twice, and both times, the service manager has put a crew of tech's on it, so that I would'nt have to leave it. He knows I'm coming from CT, and didn't want me to have to come back a second time to pick it up. They are curteous, and neat, and definately have a happy customer in mind.

Their service department has earned Garick first shot at my trade up, when an IF that ever occurs.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, Garick did the work and Tim's right, their service dept is top notch.

I'll post back after the weekend and let you know if there is any difference towing. Towing home from the dealer there was no noticeable difference.

Mike


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd love to see pics, if you have 'em Mike.

Chet.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

me too, me too! Pix and about how much does this type of operation cost? I also need it done.

drifter


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice mod Mike. Truly a necessity!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Okay, here's a couple of pics;

Before










After
Sits about 4 inches higher










Close up of axle mounting










I'll try to get a pic when it's hooked up

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

It looks great!!! Now that is some serious modding. Regarding 2 or 3 steps...At the rally so TT came with 2 and others came with 3. Mine happen to come with 3. I have not been able to figure why...options or it is just what the factory happened to have in stock???

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Mike,
The pix are very telling and tell me what I need to know. I thought about going to a larger wheel but I think flipping the axle will be a better way to go. I don't think larger wheel will get me high enough anyway.

I am wandering if I could do this myself or do I need to knock off a liquor store so I pay someone else do it. I guess I poll the dealer. It doesn't hurt to ask.

Thanks again for the pictures. n I appreciate the extra effort.

drifter


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Myself personally could probably do it. (do not plan on it) From a insurance side of things, I would think it would be better to let a dealer do it. I am planning on adding shocks to mine like Applykat did ( he posted pics) I know I can do it myself, looks easy and I have a welder. I am paying a shop to do it anyway so as not to take a chance with warranty later or if an accident some insurance investigation.

John


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, looks great. I haven't had too much trouble with clearance, but a few times those extra 4 inches would have been very nice.

Chet.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great Mod Mike
Curiuos on any sway issue with this mod.
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think I could have done it myself, I'm handy, but with my back and all the aggravation, forget it 









We towed it 2+ hours to PA and back and I didn't notice any difference at all. Now that is with our truck and trailer setup, someone else may have different results, I don't know. If you're towing at or near the weight limits, that change in the center of gravity might make a big difference.

My only complaint is I had just enough blocking for my stabilizer jacks. With the extra height I had a lot of blocking to do, may need to look at my blocking situation and make some changes.

The big plus was being able to back right into the driveway and not have to worry about bottoming out.









Here's a pic hooked up with the axles flipped;










Here's one before;


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

How's that first step when stepping into the camper???


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice mod. I used to own a 4x4 mudder and had my leafs re-arched for more lift, I wonder if a new main leaf and re-arched support leafs would give me the desired effect. My main worry is I have seen others (non-Outbacks) damage their stabilizers getting into "rustic" sites. My local dealer is not as trustworthy as yours. So I am not sure whether I trust them to do this mod or even if they would.
Hmmmmmmmm


----------

